# Moen kitchen faucet



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a pic of my kit. Faucet, it's about 5 years old. The whole inside body rotted out. Called moen and they're sending a new one. All they needed was a picture they were pretty easy to deal with.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MAC said:


> This is a pic of my kit. Faucet, it's about 5 years old. The whole inside body rotted out. Called moen and they're sending a new one. All they needed was a picture they were pretty easy to deal with.


Pretty nasty! Was it leaking or did it simply break and come loose?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Moen.

Buy it for looks, Buy it for liiii.....Nevermind.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Moen is a pretty easy c.o to deal with


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I used to be a service guy for moen, they are definitely one of the best companies to deal with for warranty issues


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate them. had a problem with the hold down nut on one model. No matter how tight you tighten it if the home owner bumped the faucet it will leak under the counter. Finally had to use some lock tight on it. Next, the same faucet she called back. No water pressure at the sink. Look under the faucet and that damn 6" hose that plugs into the tee and has to turn a quick 90 to the valve had kinked. Went and got a new hose and this time I put a round block of wood in the center of the hose so the damn thing wont kink again. HO purchased it and said they spent way too much money to replace it right now but said the next time they will not buy a Moen.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

no it wasn't leaking just grinding when you turned it side to side. when i was loosening the nut it started crumbling. i figured it was a quick fix jst clean it out:no:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Moen.
> 
> Buy it for looks, Buy it for liiii.....Nevermind.


 
Moen buy it for look, Buy it for leaks.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That's an 875 series Moen. Backflow preventor caused that up top. It's dime size and ripples like a flapper over time. 

Total design flaw that creates property damage. Then they try to get you to buy a faucet over the phone now when there's more than a couple things wrong with their product. 


Nothing but hell to get that faucet off the deck when it's been leaking for a long time. There are retrofits to that backflow assembly but never hide the **** inside the valve. Totally a bad design.

I've been tearing those out of homes for years....


years.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*mOEN IS OK and Better than DELTA*

I like Moen.... they stand behind their products
and will send you out free parts and faucets with
just a picture, that is fine with me... 

 Been getting out of trouble with their single handle kitchen faucets.....cant install the DELTA anymore so 
they have become my favorite


and are you not all forgetting how crappy DELTA has become...???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> . Backflow preventor caused that up top. It's dime size and ripples like a flapper over time.


Those backflows used to leak alot more than they do now. I used to take a soldering iron and fuse the little holes closed. No more leak. 

I know wrong thing to do, but it kept me from getting callbacks for leak below in the cabinet.

Moen is still my go to faucet.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Moen all the way. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Only thing I don't care about moen in there new cartridges the 1255 they don't hold up too good with old galvi pipes, they clog very easy.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Ron said:


> Only thing I don't care about moen in there new cartridges the 1255 they don't hold up too good with old galvi pipes, they clog very easy.


I haven't even taken one of these out of a faucet yet


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

WOLVERINE BRASS !!! Nice ,, !


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

> Nothing but hell to get that faucet off the deck when it's been leaking for a long time. There are retrofits to that backflow assembly but never hide the **** inside the valve. Totally a bad design.


yeah, that's a pain in the backside mess'n with those rusted nuts behind a deep sink. rotating 1/16th turn at a time.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

MAC said:


> no it wasn't leaking just grinding when you turned it side to side. when i was loosening the nut it started crumbling. i figured it was a quick fix jst clean it out:no:


 
Mac
 Generally when you discover a Moen faucet in that condition it is from a leak. It leaked (dripped)from the vacuum breaker and did not escape to the cabinet. This happens quite frequently with the Moen pull out sprays.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ron said:


> Only thing I don't care about moen in there new cartridges the 1255 they don't hold up too good with old galvi pipes, they clog very easy.


 




I ran into one of these cartridges recently


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

Moen has been the easiest warranty company to deal with IMO. I see that all the time when the vacuum breaker on the faucet body leaks. 

Aaron


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

yes moen.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd install a Moen over a Delta or Price Pfister that's for sure:yes:


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the faucet of choice is whoever reps the best. Here delta is #1. I've never see the moen or price pfistme rep. If its a leak replace with new. Don't bandaid and throw good money after bad.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

My kitchen and pantry sink faucets are both Grohe's. I wouldn't install a Moen faucet in my house if you gave it to me.

I won't even put Moen's in my rental properties.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> My kitchen and pantry sink faucets are both Grohe's. I wouldn't install a Moen faucet in my house if you gave it to me.
> 
> I won't even put Moen's in my rental properties.


I would love customers willing to pay for a Grohe but here they complain about the cost of Moen and Delta. If it was up to them I'd be installing Glacier Bay and American Standard faucets :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> I would love customers willing to pay for a Grohe but here they complain about the cost of Moen and Delta. If it was up to them I'd be installing Glacier Bay and American Standard faucets :laughing:


 I installed my first Glacier Bay KS faucet at my Vet's Wildlife Clinic the other day (HD donated it to her clinic) -- Total POS.

I'm going to go back this weekend and swap it out for a Chicago with blade handles and a side spray.


----------

